# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam Box(ASF version 1.1.3)Released Add Xperia M Family

## mohamed73

*Asansam Box(ASF version 1.1.3)Released Add Xperia M Family* *ASF Version 1.1.3 Released * *  Add Xperia M Family * * Sony Xperia M C1904(Flash/Full Service) Sony Xperia M C1905(Flash/Full Service) Sony Xperia M C2004(Flash/Full Service) Sony Xperia M C2005(Flash/Full Service)  * *
About Full service
============
Unlock Bootloader via Code* *Read Lock Pattern
Write Kernel
Write custom Rom
Write System File * *
Download ============ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Direct Link ============ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] mirrorcreator ==================================* *Unistall all about asf and install new version*    *New Terms and Conditions in gsmhosting.com:*   *All* *thanks and* *Useless Posts after Release new updates Deleted   
Use Tanx Button Only  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *

----------

